# 2003 Cannondale Team Saeco Replica CAAD 7 Optimo



## riderbobsocal (Sep 5, 2003)

I am in need of some advice. I just build my dream bike and was about to list my other bike for sale. Does anyone know how I should determine the proper price ot ask for my bike? 

Here is the info....can someone tell me a good starting point. Thanks.

2004 Cannondale Team Saeco Replica CAAD 7 Optimo with Carbon Record Headset 56 CM
SI All carbon 300g fork
Dura Ace Shifters, Rear Derail.
Ultegra Cranks, brake Cal, and Front Derail.
Deda Newton 110 MM Stem
Deda 215 Bars 44
Dura Ace 7800 Pedals
Open Pro Rimset 700 C.
San Marco Saddle

The frame has about 500 miles on it....its mint...not a scratch. I am hoping that will help get me a better price????

riderbobsocal


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

Try looking on e-bay to see what the going price is.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Caad 7 Team*

Sweet frame, stiff and light, but a mix and match setup. Would be better with complete dura ace or complete record 10. You will get resistance to the pricing you probably want.

Hope you get your price though. Good luck.

What do you build to replace?


----------



## riderbobsocal (Sep 5, 2003)

*My New ride*

I posted a picture of my new ride. Its pretty sweet.

I am really hoping to get rid of my Cannondale since I finished building my Trek. Do you think asking 1200 would be too high given the description in my last post?

riderbobsocal


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cdale Team*

1200 all-in? that sounds like a VERY good price. Seems to me you can do a lot better - maybe 2000-ish which is about 1/2 (??) of retail. If you can't sell it local quickly, try the RBR classifieds. Knowledgeable buyers. If it was a 58 I'd swoop it up in heartbeat for a backup. I can't speak to ebay, but obviously lots use it.

the trek is very nice. a buddy of mine has almost identical setup and is riding like the wind.

by the way, due to a car v. bike incident last week that destroyed my 1 yr old caad7 team, I am replacing with this years model, campy all around, eurus wheels. very sad day to lose the bike. oh, got a separated left shoulder too. ugh.


----------



## jmart264 (Jul 8, 2004)

*hey there*

Just wondering if you ever sold your bike. I'm actually looking at buying nearly the same bike (used, ebay) and am wondering if what it sold for...


----------



## riderbobsocal (Sep 5, 2003)

*My Cannondale*

Funny you should ask that. I have been meaning to put it on ebay, but my habit of riding every free minuite I can is getting in the way  I did take a few pictures of the bike about 2-3 weeks ago.

I included the picture.....


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Nice Bike*

You should be able to sell it quickly on RBR or Ebay. Good luck. How's the Trek riding?


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Pricing*

Admittedly I've not followed ending bids on rides of this quality on Ebay recently, but I can't imagine listing that for as low as $2000 if it's mint and has only got 500 miles. What was list, well over $4 grand, right? In addition to trawling Ebay for likely selling prices, take it by your local LBS, they may be able to hook you up with a prospective buyer- and one who could have confidence in the purchase, since they'd be able to see the bike in person.


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

*???cluless*

uuhhmm why is the TREk your dream bike???/
and why are u selling such a sweet bike...what do u like and dislike about the cannondale.?


----------



## riderbobsocal (Sep 5, 2003)

*cannondale*

I have had the opportunity to ride quite a few name brand bikes over the last few years. I worked at a lbs in Souther cal and have rode most of the top name brands. For the record, the Cannondale bike looks awesome, but rides like a lumber wagon compared to the Trek. I know they are differnet bikes (one carbon and the other alum) but I know which one fells good after 100 miles. I am sure that the new six13 is a much smoother ride. The cannondale is ligher by about 1 1/2 lbs, but comfort is much more important then the weight. 

I wish I could get 4 grand for the bike, but the reality is that it will bring around 2 thousand. The bike has 500 miles and to most people that means used. The rims are ksyrium elites and not ssc sl's. 

You can buy a brand new optimo cannondale with dura ace 10spd and ksyrium ssc sl's for around 3200 at supergo. So.......that is why the 2 ground is a reality.....

riderbobsocal


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

is comfort the only difference?? how do u comapre the responsivnes, climbing, descending etc 

lets say the max miles u ride were 40 mile rides would you choose the C/dale or the trek.?? given the same components on each.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Also a real Team Replica was a $5K bike, but that's not a Team Replica- just a Saeco stickered CAAD7 frame, with a D/A ultegra mix, and medium range parts. 

A bike spec'ed like this is quite common on Ebay, and I think 2K is probably ambitious. 

A true "2004 Team Replica", is a Hollowgram crank equipped, full Record bike, with an all carbon Cinelli bar/stem one piece combo. Use Alien Carbon seatpost, Fisik Alliante Carbon rail saddle, and Mavic SSC-SL's K's- obviously a *much* more expensive bike. 

His bike more resembles an R2000 level bike- (R3000's were full D/A 10 bikes with the SSC-SL) hope this helps with looking a comperable sales for pricing.


----------

